# Munkavallalas Kanadaban



## Eniko Moricz (2017 Március 26)

Kedves Forumozok!

Egy kis segitseget szeretnenk kerni a tapasztalataitokbol meritkezve. Sok mindent talaltam mar igy az interneten, de lattam, hogy 2016 oktobereben sokminden megvaltozott.

A Ferjem es en szeretnenk Kanadaba menni dolgozni. A Ferjem informatikus (rendszergazda) vegzettseggel rendelkezik, tizenev munkatapasztalattal, nemsokara megcsinaljuk a IELTS nyelvvizsgat, hogy bekeruljon az Express Entry-be. Az elso kerdesem, hogy ha jol olvastam, General tipusu kell? (mindkettonknek rigo utcai a nyelvvizsgaja)

Miutan a nyelvvizsga megvan, es bekerult a Ferjem az adatbazisba, es mondjuk mar meg is talalta egy munkaado, mik a kovetkezo lepesek a munkavallaloi vizum fele? Illetve meg a kriteriumok erdekelnenek (anyagi megkotes, stb)

Korulbelul mennyi ido a procedura a munkaado felkerese es a kimenetel kozott?

Illetve erdeklodes szintjen, mennyire van eselye hogy egy esetleges kanadai kirandulasbol lehet-e munkat talalni, vagy kizarolag itthonrol erdemes? Regen tudom, hogy lehetett, de ezzel nem vagyok sajnos tisztaban, mert vegyes informaciokat olvastam eddig.

Varjuk barmilyen jellegu segito szandeku leveleiteket, kommentjeiteket.

Elore is nagyon koszonom a segitseget mindkettonk neveben.

Udvozlettel: Eniko


----------



## Eniko Moricz (2017 Március 26)

Kedves Rima nevu felhsznalo es minden kedves Forumozo!


Az Express Entry-be nem tudunk bekerulni, amig nem adjuk meg a nyelvvizsga pontjainak ertekeit, azaz el sem tudjuk kezdeni annak meglete nelkul.

Az anyagi megkotes alatt a munkavallaloi vizummal valo kimenetelhez szukseges osszeget ertem.

Koszonettel: Eniko


----------

